# Antique & Classic Bicycle & Motorbike Show & Swap Meet Akron Ohio



## 56jetflow (Jan 9, 2016)

Antique & Classic Bicycle And Motorbike Show and Swap Meet Sat. March 5, 2016 at our temporary new location at The United Methodist Church of Uniontown Hall at 13370 Cleveland Ave. NW Uniontown Oh. 3/10 mile North of St. Rt. 619. Open to the public 9:00 AM to 1:00 PM. No admission charge. Vender set-up 8:00 AM. $5.00 per. 8 ft. table/space. No friday night set-up. All Whizzer, Monark, Marman, Jack & Heinz, Simplex and out of production motorbikes and classic bicycles welcome (no judging) For more info call Bob @ 330-699-9798, Ron @ 330-618-7134 or Dan @ 330-699-4517


----------

